#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  Hello from Southern California

## southbayrider2

How's it going guys?
I am a senior mechanical engineering student here in southern california. I go to a decent, well-known university here in so cal. I realized I want to focus my energy on Oil/Gas either upstream or downstream. I am slightly more interested in upstream but there are a handful of huge refineries near my place BP, Valero, Chevron, Exxon. Just wanted to ask for advice from the professionals on this forum and the entry level engineers as well. I have decent grades and resume as well if that helps. My previous internships have not been oil/gas related. 
Thanks in advance


JoshSee More: Hello from Southern California

----------


## bestek

Hi south , 
i think if your option is ( Energy ) , you  can work in refineries , for example in the maintenance of  heat exchangers , or maintenance of ventilators - because the position of mechanical engineer in the refineries is more operational than (( the engineering study )), because of the engineering phase is already done before the construction of the refinery , so , in general you will work in the maintenance department  (pumps , compressors , ventilators ......etc ) 
this is a short description , and i hope someone give us more informations

----------

